# Wolverine 1000 Mile Boots



## quiller (Dec 25, 2010)

I would appreciate any input from the forum on sizing and durability of the Wolverine 1000 mile line up.Do they run large,and are they durable.I have seen some seconds offered at very reasonable prices.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

They run large. I usually wear a size 10 D or 10 E in Allen Edmonds and Alden. I had to get the Wolverines in size 9.5 D. They are pretty durable and comfortable. The only complaint I have is they don't let your feet breathe too much so they are better to wear with thicker socks.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Researching nice, but proper, work boots for some time. Think I will go with Red Wing, myself, but this fellow certainly doesn't pamper his 1000 milers: https://www.styleforum.net/t/205531...rdovan-1000-mile-boot-review/480#post_5786487


----------



## ColdIron (Jun 19, 2009)

My guess is you're talking about the seconds on STP. It can really be hit or miss on those from what is posted on the 1K thread over at SF. I own the Wolverine shell 744 which I like a lot and is made by AE, I went TTS 10D which is my normal size in AE on most lasts. Except 9.5D for rough collection. I also own the Wolverine Krause (also made by AE) which is closer fitting to the original 1K's and went down a half size on that to a 9.5D. My preference in CXL is for the AE Bayfield. For proper fit due to the poron insole and wearing midweight boot socks a 10.5D fits me perfectly in the Bayfield. I also own the Red Wing Beckman in Black Cherry and went down to a 9.5D for those also.

A good comparison of the RW Beckman, original 1K and Oakstreet Trench boots can be found here  and feel it is worth the read. CXL is also available in Alden's and the AE Bayfield which is available through Lands End in D width or MTO.

CXL is a different leather than most if you're not used to it. Some people really like it and some don't. It scuffs easily but cleans up well. And over time with wear it develops a nice patina.


----------



## quiller (Dec 25, 2010)

I just received the Wolverine 1000 mile boot from STP.Fit is pretty good.Slightly roomy,but should be just right with heavy socks.I am sure there are some flaws to the boot,but given that they are for casual wear,I am not very concerned.I am still undecided if I want rubber half soles put on.I would appreciate any input in that regard.


----------



## ColdIron (Jun 19, 2009)

I would not put half soles on over the butyl soles. When I had my MTO Bayfields done I worked with Deborah (Debbie) who is the most Senior person at AE. Originally I wanted butyl soles and then put the lugged half soles on over them. She advised me not to, that in her experience there is a good chance the oil in the butyl would cause the half soles to come off eventually. And not always but enough of the time that she recommends against it. So I went with the lugged half soles over double JR soles. If you look at the 1K thread on SF there a number of people that have had their half soles come off. Everyone is blaming their cobbler but that is not the cause. I have found the butyl soles on my 1K 744's to work very well under most all conditions. Where I need more traction I have other boots to use. You could do it, but it is a gamble.


----------



## Fatman (May 7, 2013)

This week, I yielded to my wife's opinion and got the 1000 mile walker boot. I had wanted an English brogue boot but she said, "but it will look too much like all your other shoes!", which has some truth to it, but that's for another argument. 

I love the 1000 mile walker and am impressed by the quality. I had to choose between the Rockport style I loved, with leather sole, or the model that was just okay visually to me, but had rubber sole. Being in snowy New England, I chose to go with the visual. 

Its a well made, very comfortable boot. 

I also followed the directive of the Nordstrom website and ordered 1/2 size down. 

Perfect fit. 

I found it discounted quite a bit at Amazon and with the prime, I didn't have to worry about returns. 

Today is Saturday and they are being tested at a soccer game, as this soccer mom is out and about ready to go! 

I love them.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I also agree with going a half size down. I believe my true size to be a 12.5D so I size down to a 12 in AE 5 last, and Alden Van and Trubalance in Indy boots. They fit well and are extremely comfortable right out of the box, but they are a bit rommy to accommodate a thick sock as they are not lined. I can't imagine that they will not be durable, Horween CXL is a great leather for this type of boot and they seem to be well made. I understand many of the concerns with the leather sole instead of having some sort of rubber sole. This was a concern when I bought my Indy boots so I waited and ordered the Ultimate Indy from Leather Soul and I wear them in the rain and snow all the time. I don't mind the Wolverines having only leather since I have another option, but if you don't have a rubber soled boot then get some sort of traction providing sole put on so you don't trash them if you have bad weather. Since someone mentioned a Red Wing alternative I'll weight in. I tried on the Iron Rangers and the Beckmans and I have a friend with the Iron Rangers. He has worn them numerous times and still is complaining over how uncomfortable they are. I have a pair of RW Loggers that I find quite comfortable but it's more of a legit work boot with a rubber lugged sole and interior cushioning. The RW Heritage boots I've tried have not really impressed that much in terms of fit, comfort, style and leather. Of course you can get the RW Heritage boots from a local RW store for about $100 less than the Wolverines, but I think the Wolverines are worth the increase.


----------



## ColdIron (Jun 19, 2009)

dwebber18 said:


> I also agree with going a half size down. I believe my true size to be a 12.5D so I size down to a 12 in AE 5 last, and Alden Van and Trubalance in Indy boots. They fit well and are extremely comfortable right out of the box, but they are a bit rommy to accommodate a thick sock as they are not lined. I can't imagine that they will not be durable, Horween CXL is a great leather for this type of boot and they seem to be well made. I understand many of the concerns with the leather sole instead of having some sort of rubber sole. This was a concern when I bought my Indy boots so I waited and ordered the Ultimate Indy from Leather Soul and I wear them in the rain and snow all the time. I don't mind the Wolverines having only leather since I have another option, but if you don't have a rubber soled boot then get some sort of traction providing sole put on so you don't trash them if you have bad weather. Since someone mentioned a Red Wing alternative I'll weight in. I tried on the Iron Rangers and the Beckmans and I have a friend with the Iron Rangers. He has worn them numerous times and still is complaining over how uncomfortable they are. I have a pair of RW Loggers that I find quite comfortable but it's more of a legit work boot with a rubber lugged sole and interior cushioning. The RW Heritage boots I've tried have not really impressed that much in terms of fit, comfort, style and leather. Of course you can get the RW Heritage boots from a local RW store for about $100 less than the Wolverines, but I think the Wolverines are worth the increase.


I will say IME at least that CXL is best left to city boy boots, it doesn't hold up well to abrasion even simple things like walking through brush. You only need to look at them hard and they scuff.









CXL does clean up well however with some work. I use saddle soap and HDLP:








Many people have mentioned the weakness of CXL on many threads on AAAC and SF. It is fine for use in the city but despite Crane on SF and several others posting about the Wolverine holding up to "abusive use" it leaves a lot to be desired. And Wolverine is a shadow of its formal self in the boot department, they started with shell and that is the historical strength but now outsource shell to Allen Edmonds. That is my perspective at least despite all the lovers of CXL, and I have a lot of boots. Including some steel toed boots due to OSHA and the military that as usual the steel toe broke through the cap.

I'll pick Red Wing Featherstone Leather in Black Cherry over CXL any day.








Left to right AE Bayfield in CXL, Wolverine 744 LTD Shell, Red Wing Black Cherry, Wolverine Krause.

For dress at work I have almost 20 pair of shell footwear and like that the best, for that situation anyhow. Other than that cowhide wins hands down when talking about "real work boots". Or hunting\hiking boots. And in that department Meindl Perfekt boots win IME. Even over my Russell Moccasin Grand Slam Sheep hunters. Especially now that Russell has gone to the no support of arch and foot paradigm. They are sucking the green cool-aide, I am done with them and glad that I got the GSSH before they switched to the lack of support and inserts that they used to. After your have spent a half century of walking through rough brush and terrain chasing Grouse and Pheasant your feet tell you what what works, and what doesn't. And hiking much of the PC and AT trails.









The RW Beckman Leatherstone leather is a pain to break in (literally). But it is worth it if you are familiar with breaking in boots of the 70's.

In consideration of rubber soles vs. leather and options, top is a pair of Grant last Alden captoe boots and on the bottom MTO AE Bayfields in cappuccino shell. The AE is just as secure in bad weather as the Alden and look much better especially in a suit during winter snow storms.

But I would like to add a key feature is what last fits you. And what doesn't. Makes all the difference in the world...shoes or boots.

Of course that is just my opinion. Your milage may vary.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I will defer to you with each and every boot question I may ever have. Thank you.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

While I agree that CXL is not the most rugged boot leather ever in terms that it will look worn fairly quickly. It will last and you can bring it right back with minimal work. I've got some Quoddy mocs that I wear all the time in summer and frequently to the dog park where they get trampled. They can start looking rough but a quick polish and they start looking good. If you are going to use the boots for actual work then by all means get a solid pair of RWs with a good rubber sole and a hard wearing leather. I have a pair of those and they get beat on regularly especially in winter, but I also like the work/country boot asthetic with jeans, and cords so I love the look of CXL boots in that setting. It's all about being honest with yourself about what you will actually use the boots for.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

*el bumpo*

Can any of you make additional comments on sizing for the Krause boot? If I'm an 8.5D on the Alden Tru Balance last will an 8.5 for the Krause boot work?


----------

